# CPU Cooler for i7 2600K under 4.6k



## sreedharvenugopal (Dec 29, 2011)

I have an i7 2600K on the Biostar TZ68K+ mobo and I want to ditch the stock cooler for a performance one as I want to overclock my i7.
Socket is 1155. My Budget it 4.6K excluding shipping. Which is the best one I can get for my budget?
Will be buying it online.

There are two coolers on my mind, and they are:
1) CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ : Hyper 212 Plus - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
2) Antec Kuhler H2O 620 : Antec - KÜHLER H₂O 620

Let me know if there are better ones other than the above in my budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2011)

Noctua NH-C14


----------



## Tarun (Dec 29, 2011)

from what u have suggested Antec look better yet i would suggest u a Noctua
NH-C14


----------



## sreedharvenugopal (Dec 29, 2011)

According to overclockersclub.com, the temps of the above said 3 coolers tested on an i7 920 at idle and OC to 3.4Ghz are:

Antec Kuhler H2O 620:
Idle: 31
Load: 52
Idle OC: 32
Load OC: 59


Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo:
Idle: 34
Load: 56
Idle OC: 38
Load OC: 71


Noctua NH-C14:
Idle: 30
Load: 54
Idle OC: 31
Load OC: 60

Clearly the Hyper 212 is out of my list. Between the Antec and Noctua, I'm still deciding.
Antec can keep the case cooler as it draws in outside air and it keeps the cpu a degree lower than the Noctua at load OC. The Noctua keeps the cpu a degree lower than the Antec at Idle OC. I think I should only consider the OC temps as I will be overclocking.
The Antec costs Rs 4,550 on ebay and the Noctua is Rs 4,750 on theitwares.com.
I think the Antec WC kit is the best choice for me, what do you think? If you have a better alternative, please let me know.
My case is the CM 690. And whichever cooler I go for, it should fit on my mobo, 1155 socket.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

err....a h series from corsair would be better...also sandy bridge behaves differently than old gen i7's....the c14 would be better...


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2011)

C14 or if you want to go with liquid cooler, then nothing better than H60.


----------



## sreedharvenugopal (Dec 29, 2011)

Any advantage of going for WC over air coolers at the same price range other than less noise?
So is it better to get an air cooler for improved performance?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

^^not much IMHO....WC is meaningless unless you get a custom kit.


----------



## sreedharvenugopal (Dec 29, 2011)

Seems like the Noctua NH-C14 is my best option. Right?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

yes...


----------



## sreedharvenugopal (Jan 5, 2012)

Can anyone give me a link to the Noctua NH-C14 which I could buy online?
I can't find it in flipkart and ebay. I ordered it on theitwares.com, but they canceled my order saying it was out of stock.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 5, 2012)

*www.bitfang.com/noctua-nh-c14-fan-and-heatsinks-pid36148/


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 24, 2012)

this one is better noctua nh12p 3900 itwares


----------

